# Restoring old Craftsman 113.298031 Table Saw?



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

So, a buddy has a old craftsman TS from the 80's. Im need a tablesaw and am thinking about this one. He wants around $125 for it. Its a little beat up but i havent seen it in person. From the photos, their seems to be little rust on top and some inside. Im worried about the fence. If the fence is bad, can i make or buy a better one that stays square? What are some things to check on this saw? Did a little research on what to look for but want to make sure i have my bases covered. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Surface rust is OK, but make sure there isn't any pitting. Be sure to check the gears for the height and tilt adjustment, they tend to wear over time, obviously make sure the motor works. Grab the arbor and try to shake it, make sure it doesn't move at all. As far as the fence goes, I wouldn't worry too much about it. They're pretty easily replaceable and heck, a 2x4 and some clamps'll work in a pinch


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Surface rust is OK, but make sure there isn't any pitting. Be sure to check the gears for the height and tilt adjustment, they tend to wear over time, obviously make sure the motor works. Grab the arbor and try to shake it, make sure it doesn't move at all. As far as the fence goes, I wouldn't worry too much about it. They're pretty easily replaceable and heck, a 2x4 and some clamps'll work in a pinch


Well, i want something thats quicker then a circular saw and straight edge.I got tired of marking each end and lining up the edge, then cutting. So much wasted time. Need something quicker. I know a nicer table saw will do fine but this just kinda came up.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

In my world, it might be worth $50. $75 tops, if you really need a saw now.
Be aware that the fence on that saw is terrible.
You should post your general location, and someone might have, or know of a deal for you.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Pirate said:


> In my world, it might be worth $50. $75 tops, if you really need a saw now.
> Be aware that the fence on that saw is terrible.
> You should post your general location, and someone might have, or know of a deal for you.


Im in Warner Robins, Ga. I mean i have like $250 to spend now, so i could save for a nicer one or buy this one.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> Im in Warner Robins, Ga. I mean i have like $250 to spend now, so i could save for a nicer one or buy this one.


With a new fence that Craftsman will probably much better than anything that you could get for $250. If the fence is not original than you may already have what you need.

Of course you ALWAYS want to bargain on anything being bought on Craigslist.

George


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't have much experience with table saws but I advise you to ask the seller to run a cut. Check the blade 
tracking, safety mechanisms and guards , accurate fence.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The rust is easy to clean off. I think it would be a good starter saw. The fence will work fine but will take a little longer to set up. Instead of a lever to lock you tighten a screw handle like a hand screw. Just a few extra seconds. I have one very similar to it and I don't mind the fence.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 3 of these old table saws. They all have many many years of use and work fine. I have added a on/off switch up high under the fence rail. I also upgraded one of them with a nice long round rail fence system. And yes there are many other tables saw out there that are much better with all kinds of fancy stuff. But the older Craftsman saw with give you years of service. I have 6 Tables saws in my little shop. I have them set up differently to do different things.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I don’t have that exact saw, but mine’s pretty close. I had the cast iron web type side extensions and found a solid cast iron extension on eBay to replace one which made it nice. I did end up spending a little money on a new fence but I don’t care what everybody else says, I like mine.

I’ve used it a lot to make many things and to be honest, I just can’t see any reason to replace it. I made a lot of other modifications as well. You can check out my table saw album to see what I’ve done and except for the fence everything was cheap.


----------

